# Liebes Blasc Team



## TalamarKhaz (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Blasc,


auf diesem wege möchte ich mal etwas loswerden.
Gibts es keine Möglichkeit das man mal diese beleidigenden Mini Posts unter Items oder irgendwelchen News unterbindet?

Ich persönlich finde eure Seite top, sehr hilfreich und mit sehr vielen Details.
Nur leider stört mich das jeder Inkognito da seinen geistigen Dünnpfiff reinschreibt, das wertet teilwese sehr stark ab.

Ansonsten, tolle Arbeit macht weiter so.

Ein Blasc Fan


----------



## Nijota (25. Oktober 2006)

/sign

bitte macht da was die leute die sich auskennen und zu den Quests bzw Items was schreiben koennen die haben eh ein login

oder macht einfach mal ein Filter das alle Post raus schmeisst in dem 
"HUNTERITEM" drin steht *g*

ansonsten SUPER SEITE!!!!!
macht weiter so.


----------



## BM-Defjam (25. Oktober 2006)

Das einfachste wäre eine Registrierungspflicht. Die meisten Nonsens Kommentare sind von Gästen die entweder a.) zu faul zum registrieren sind oder b.) registriert sind aber mal gerne cool sein möchten und als Guest diesen Müll verzapfen.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2006)

BM-Defjam schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre eine Registrierungspflicht. Die meisten Nonsens Kommentare sind von Gästen die entweder a.) zu faul zum registrieren sind oder b.) registriert sind aber mal gerne cool sein möchten und als Guest diesen Müll verzapfen.



Gegenargument: Viele Gastkommentare aben Informationsgehalt.


----------



## jiron (25. Oktober 2006)

Warum dann das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...ost&p=11182


----------



## BM-Defjam (25. Oktober 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gegenargument: Viele Gastkommentare aben Informationsgehalt.



Aber wiegen die den Löwenanteil an Nonsens auf?


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2006)

BM-Defjam schrieb:


> Aber wiegen die den Löwenanteil an Nonsens auf?



Jede "echte" Information unserer User ist wertvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BM-Defjam (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich verstehe natürlich das du daran festhälst und ich verstehe auch deinen Standpunkt.

Aber...

...viele User kann man mit solchen Kommentaren vergraulen. Mir persönlich geht es sehr gegen den Strich das ich mich durch unmengen von schwachsinnigen Kommentaren (überwiegend Gastkommentare, das ist nunmal Tatsache!) arbeiten muss um an gewünschte Information zu gelangen. Ich bin sicher das geht nicht nur mir so. User die wirklich helfen wollen und Mitteilungsbedarf haben machen sich auch die Mühe einen Account bei buffed.de zu erstellen. 

Zam, wir können es drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, beides hat seinen Vor- und Nachteil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (25. Oktober 2006)

Wir Moderatoren nutzen ja die Datenbank auch,
und wenn wir Müll in den Kommentaren finde werden die von uns gelöscht.


----------

